# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Ετήσιος διαγωνισμός ΕΛΚΕ 2013

## jk21

Αυτες τις ημερες ,πολυ κοντα στο χωρο τελεσης του σεμιναριου μας 

*Η παθολογία των πτηνών καθώς & οι βασικές αρχές της ορθής διαχείρισης εκτροφής*


ειναι και ο διαγωνισμος του ΕΛΚΕ 

η Πελοπιδα οπου ηδη εχουν εγκλωβιστει τα πουλια των διαγωνιζομενων και θα διεξαχθει ο διαγωνισμος και στη συνεχεια η εκθεση τους  , ειναι παραλληλη στην Αγ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΥ ,δευτερος δρομος οπως κοιταμε προς τα κατω .Η εκθεση ειναι στα κτιρια ιδιωτικου εκπαιδευτηριου ,σχεδον στο ιδιο υψος της πελοπιδα ,οπου πιο πανω ειναι το αλσος 

Νομιζω αξιζει και αυτη να την επισκεφτειτα ,αν οχι καποια αλλη στιγμη (ειναι απο παρασκευη απογευμα ,μεχρι κυριακη μεσημερι ανοιχτη για το κοινο ) ,εστω πριν να ερθετε στο σεμιναριο μας (που θυμιζω ειναι στις 19.30 το σαββατο το απογευμα ) .Αποσταση μεταξυ τους  , 5 λεπτα με τα ποδια

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## mitsman

που ειναι τα ρατσα εσπανιολλλλλλλλ?????????????

----------


## jk21



----------


## NIKOSP

> που ειναι τα ρατσα εσπανιολλλλλλλλ?????????????


Τελειωσε η μπαταρια... :Anim 45:

----------


## mitsman

> Τελειωσε η μπαταρια...


Αμα θελει να του σπασω το κεφαλι!

----------


## jk21

Ο Πανος  (μελος tseligas ) δεξια  ,με   τον γιατρο Θ. Σιασιο με τον κοκκινο πρωταθλητη τους και   Ο  Π. Μακρης με  τον κιτρινο πρωταθλητη του  στη μεση

----------


## jk21

> Αμα θελει να του σπασω το κεφαλι!


ακου σεβασμος γιου σε πατερα .... 

καλα βρε ... μερικα τετραγωνα κατω απο το σπιτι ειναι .θα πεταχτω σε λιγο που θα εχει και τις απονομες και θα σου βγαλω τα razzaκια

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21

τι να κανω ,που τον εχω κακομαθει ....

----------


## mitsman

Πωωωωωω το θελωωωωωωωωωωω........... δινω τα παντα για αυτοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!! Πατερα με εκαψες........... πφφφφφφφφφφ θα μου το παρεις θα μου το παρεις??????????????????

----------


## jk21

> Πωωωωωω το θελωωωωωωωωωωω........... δινω τα παντα για αυτοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!! Πατερα με εκαψες........... πφφφφφφφφφφ θα μου το παρεις θα μου το παρεις??????????????????


αι να σε δω τι θα μου πεις τωρα !  ::

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι συγκρινεις διαστημοπλοια με σαγιοναρες???????? τι σχεση εχει το ενα με το αλλο!??????!?!?!?!?!?

----------


## Θοδωρής

> Πωωωωωω το θελωωωωωωωωωωω........... δινω τα παντα για αυτοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!! Πατερα με εκαψες........... πφφφφφφφφφφ θα μου το παρεις θα μου το παρεις??????????????????


Παρε καρεκλα και καθησε.
Του αδερφου μου ειναι!

----------


## mitsman

> Παρε καρεκλα και καθησε.
> Του αδερφου μου ειναι!


ναι.... κανε μου πλακες.................

----------


## Θοδωρής

ποσες φοτογραφιες θες να στο βγαλω απο εβδομαδα να το δεις?<br>

----------


## mitsman

Το πουλακι στειλε μου να το δω λιγο που το θελω απο κοντα.... χαχαχαχχαχα

----------


## jk21

Μητσο ο Θοδωρης πραγματι εχει το αδερφακι του στον ελκε ,και δεν νομιζω να σου κανει πλακα !

----------


## Θοδωρής

Λοιπον περα απο την πλακα, το πουλακι ειναι του αδερφου μου.<br>Κατεβασε τρια raza, αυτο που βλεπεις και αλλα δυο μελανικα (το ενα πηρε 88 βαθμους και το αλλο 89),<br>αν δεν κανω λαθος με 90 πρεπει να βγηκε το πρωτο στα μελανικα.<br>Με βλεπω με κανα ζευγαρακι για το 2014<br>

----------


## mitsman

μπραβο Θοδωρη... συγχαρητηρια!

----------


## xXx

> που ειναι τα ρατσα εσπανιολλλλλλλλ?????????????



θα στα δείξω εγώ από το ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## mitsman

Μπραααβοοοοοοοο ρε μπιλλλυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## xXx

όχι δικά μου ρε το Άκη που σου χα πει είναι αλλά θα βγάλω σπέσιαλ φωτός για σένα

----------


## mitsman

ναι βρε.... καταλαβα!!!!!!!!!

----------

